# Boonville Road Race



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

It looks awesome. Am I the only one doing it? 

It's this weekend. 

The Bite Hard | Mendocino's Finest Road Race

http://ncnca.org/sites/default/files/07/11/2012 - 2:45pm/981 Bite Hard Boonville RR 2 OKED.pdf


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

This right might be good for a Cat 5's metric century. 












Cat 3's have a choice. 67 miles or 80 miles. 

P1/2/3 do 80miles

M 3.4.5 do 67miles

W: 67miles


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

https://www.bikereg.com/Net/15920


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

Love the area. 

How'd it go, hero?


----------

